# I suggest a forum for IRC issues or...



## fischju (Jul 7, 2008)

A small little board at the bottom for IRC troubles, or one for 'trash talk' would be much appreciated.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude, you already had one thread locked over this.
IRC shit stays on IRC as GBAtemp is not responsible nor cares what happens on IRC
Thug even posted a link TO the rules.
The only reason IRC Staff Members are identified on GBAtemp is in case you need to PM them for something like maybe to apologize for being a dick before getting banned.


----------



## fischju (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm going to say that this problem doesn't relate directly to IRC


----------



## Shinji (Jul 7, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> I'm going to say that this problem doesn't relate directly to IRC


Maybe your diary blog?

Our "trash talk" thread is called the testing area or the hiddenforumwhichhousesallthedeletedthreadsandthreadsthatonlymodscansee.


----------



## fischju (Jul 7, 2008)

Blog articles get deleted too http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=93024
http://209.85.141.104/search?q=cache:QhbVD...mp;client=opera

gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=93265
http://209.85.141.104/search?q=cache:Wvj_E...mp;client=opera


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 7, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Blog articles get deleted too http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=93024
> http://209.85.141.104/search?q=cache:QhbVD...mp;client=opera
> 
> gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=93265
> http://209.85.141.104/search?q=cache:Wvj_E...mp;client=opera



are you sure he didn't delete them HIMSELF? >__>


----------



## Costello (Jul 7, 2008)

scuby is right, both topics are still there... the author most likely chose to delete them (yes staff can still see articles after they get deleted)


----------



## Deletable_Man (Jul 7, 2008)

IRC needs a forum? That is the most silly thing I have ever heard. Do you not know what IRC is?


----------



## kiczek (Jul 8, 2008)

OMG if i see him on IRC he's banned !!


----------



## fischju (Jul 8, 2008)

Who? Me?! Good thing you aren't opped


----------



## djgarf (Jul 8, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> Who? Me?! Good thing you aren't opped



if kiczek wanted to be opped all he would have to do is ask.......


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 8, 2008)

i always hated speechless (is he sp33chy?).


he bans me too


----------



## Sephi (Jul 10, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> i always hated speechless (is he sp33chy?).
> 
> 
> he bans me too



sp33chy is speechles' bot.


----------



## amptor (Jul 10, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> i always hated speechless (is he sp33chy?).
> 
> 
> he bans me too



he'll only ban u if u disagree with his banter


----------



## Sephi (Jul 10, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which is why I agree with him and stay quiet mostly (don't tell him about this though ~)


----------



## JPH (Jul 10, 2008)

amptor said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Speechles rox though, just get on his good side and behave


----------



## amptor (Jul 10, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> amptor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or become an op and do whatever you please


----------

